# Would You Rather?



## knight1fox3 (Apr 19, 2017)

This is an easy one. Just answer which you would rather prefer, then pose another.

Would you rather, re-take the PE exam (or another discipline) this weekend or start another undergraduate degree?


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 19, 2017)

Re-take the PE exam this weekend. Wait, I am doing that! Cool.

Would you rather be perpetually cold or perpetually hot?


----------



## JHW 3d (Apr 19, 2017)

Cold.

For the next 10 years, would you rather make: $100k/yr and be completely satisfied with your work experience, or $250k/yr and dread going in to work everyday? (You must work those 10 years... no easy outs!)


----------



## User1 (Apr 19, 2017)

100k. Easy. No point in hating my life for 10 years. if it was 5, i would be more likely to consider leaning the other way. 

would you rather find true love or 10 million dollars?


----------



## Supe (Apr 19, 2017)

$10M.  I'm sure I could find "good enough" for that kind of coin!

Live forever, or know the exact time you're going to die?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 19, 2017)

Well, I saw Age of Adeline so I'm taking "know the exact time I'm going to die".

Would you rather save someone's life or have a working light saber?


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 19, 2017)

Shit. I would save someone's life. 

Would you rather only eat your favorite food for the rest of your life or never be able to eat it again?


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 28, 2017)

Never be able to eat it again. I like lots of other foods, too!

Would you rather be never be able to leave the spam thread on this board, or never be able to spam again?


----------



## P-E (Apr 29, 2017)

Never be able to spam again.  There's more here than spam.  



someone posed this recently: never have a bj again or never be able to eat cheese.


----------



## Master slacker (May 3, 2017)

I'm married.  That should answer the question.

Would you rather fight Mike Tyson in his prime for 60 seconds or forever have his lisp?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 3, 2017)

I'd take the concussion.

Wear steel-toe boots the whole time of a week-long beach vacation or barefoot for a day on a construction site?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 3, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I'd take the concussion.
> 
> Wear steel-toe boots the whole time of a week-long beach vacation or barefoot for a day on a construction site?


That's no dilemma at all.  Some beaches are just as dangerous to feet as construction sites.  I'll take the boots.

Would you rather pay extra every time you fill up your gas tank or pay tolls on the roads you drive?


----------



## leggo PE (May 3, 2017)

Pay extra at the gas tank. I fill up once every few weeks or so, but drive at least weekly.

Would you rather be itchy for the rest of your life or sticky for the rest of your life?


----------



## Ble_PE (May 3, 2017)

Itchy, because it feels great when you get an itch scratched. 

Would you rather never drink another beer at all or only be able to drink Milwaukee's Best?


----------



## Supe (May 4, 2017)

leggo said:


> Would you rather be itchy for the rest of your life or sticky for the rest of your life?


This would be my personal hell either way.



Ble_PE said:


> Would you rather never drink another beer at all or only be able to drink Milwaukee's Best?


Scotch it is!

You're the new Bear Grylls, and you have to drink one of the two to survive - urine, or spoiled milk with chunks in it?


----------



## Master slacker (May 4, 2017)

Spoiled milk - "I'm a freshman again and this is a cement mixer.  I'm a freshman again and this is a cement mixer.  I'm a freshman again and this is a cement mixer.  I'm a freshman again and this is a cement mixer..."

Would you rather shart loudly and obviously during a staff meeting or have fire hose ass like Harry Dunne in the bathroom of Dumb and Dumber at a baby shower your wife or her best friend is hosting?


----------



## Bot-Man (May 4, 2017)

Master slacker said:


> Would you rather shart loudly and obviously during a staff meeting or have fire hose ass like Harry Dunne in the bathroom of Dumb and Dumber at a baby shower your wife or her best friend is hosting?


Firehouse ass. It's a baby shower. The guest of honor better get used to the smell anyways. 

For the the rest of your life would you rather have a cold sore on your lip or a bugger handing from your nose.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 3, 2018)

Bot-Man said:


> Firehouse ass. It's a baby shower. The guest of honor better get used to the smell anyways.
> 
> For the the rest of your life would you rather have a cold sore on your lip or a bugger handing from your nose.


Bugger. Whatever that is.

Would you rather lick the toilet seat in a courthouse bathroom or eat snow plowed into a pile in the walmart parking lot?


----------



## Supe (Jan 4, 2018)

Asphalt snow cone it is.

Would you rather be Whoopie Goldberg's sex slave for a day, or let Tiger Woods try to drive a golf ball off your lips?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 20, 2018)

Golf ball off my lips.

Would you rather watch your parents have sex or be buried alive in a coffin with a corpse for a day and a night?


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 22, 2019)

Give me corpse, at least I can heal from that. 

Would you rather start a new forum game, or resurrect a dead one?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Feb 22, 2019)

Start a new one. I’m too new to not get banned for reopening an old thread.

Would you rather have an SO you love deeply but you know would never love you back, or one whom you know deeply loves you but you could never love back?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 26, 2019)

The former, because true love hopes for their happiness at all times.

Would you rather step on a nail with each foot one foot at a time or wake up with a hangover every day for a year.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Feb 26, 2019)

Nails.

You were in an accident and must choose a limb to lose. Would you pick your writing arm or your driving leg?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 27, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Nails.
> 
> You were in an accident and must choose a limb to lose. Would you pick your writing arm or your driving leg?


Leg. At this stage in life I do more with my arms than legs and could easily get by with a prosthetic. I have been sans arm use (for 6 weeks) when I had a broken one and it was a bitch. Assume anything you eat makes you puke: Would you rather eat something that tasted good going down but horrible coming up or horrible going down, but good coming up? Not eating is not an option.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 27, 2019)

Eat something good.  I can savor eating food that is delicious and take my time.  With vomit, it just wizzes out with little time on the tongue.

Would you rather accidentally kick the door frame with your little toe while walking by or shut your finger in the car door?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 18, 2019)

Master slacker said:


> Eat something good.  I can savor eating food that is delicious and take my time.  With vomit, it just wizzes out with little time on the tongue.
> 
> Would you rather accidentally kick the door frame with your little toe while walking by or shut your finger in the car door?


Toe.

Would you rather live the rest of your life with no human contact or spend the rest of your life surrounded by annoying people? (And they’re always around)


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm torn, but after reading *The Martian*, I'll take annoying people.

Would you rather forever struggle with a job you enjoy or do really well with a job you hate?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 18, 2019)

Personally, I would go with the job I hate. I would get discouraged if I always felt like I wasn’t succeeding.

Would you rather give up social media or movies/tv shows?


----------



## Supe (Apr 18, 2019)

Social media.  It's become so flooded with ads/marketing that its borderline intolerable as it is, and that's before all the security leaks.  

Would you rather lose use of your dominant arm for 3 months, or your non dominant arm for a year?


----------



## EngrPaper (May 28, 2019)

Dominant arm for 3 months.  Ambidextrous for the win.

Would you rather sit in an open office with an ice-crunching coworker next to you, or have a private office that you can't leave to use the bathroom during work hours.


----------



## Supe (May 28, 2019)

Ice crunching.  I already drown out a perpetual nail clipper anyways, but I pee about 1000x/day.

Would you rather wear super comfortable shoes that look like goat hooves for a year, or a normal/good looking pair of shoes that are two full sizes too small for a year?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 28, 2019)

*Bleats*

Would you rather lose the ability to lie or believe everything you’re told?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 12, 2019)

Lose the ability to lie.

Would you rather be forced to eat your favorite food for every meal for 5 years.

Or never get to eat it again for the rest of your life?


----------



## BabaYaga (Dec 17, 2019)

fav food for five years.

would you rather drive muscle car or tesla?


----------



## Orchid PE (Feb 14, 2020)

Hands down drive a muscle car.

Would you rather be constantly tired no matter how much you sleep or constantly hungry no matter how much you eat?


----------



## Roarbark (Feb 14, 2020)

Constantly hungry no matter how much you eat. I feel like tiredness impairs function more... Maybe I just haven't been hungry enough. 

Would you rather be on a 1 week ship-only cruise with someone who has been diagnosed with COVID-19, or be forced to hug/"faire la bise" (cheek kiss greeting) every sick coworker/family member you see for the next year?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 14, 2020)

Covid.

Would you rather sleep on something bumpy/uncomfortable every time you try to sleep, for the rest of your life or be cold nearly to the point of shivering every time you try to sleep, for the rest of your life?


----------



## Orchid PE (Oct 14, 2020)

Cold.

Would you rather quit engineering altogether and start a different career, or swap engineering fields to something completely outside of your wheelhouse (e.g. Civil to Electrical)?


----------



## NikR_PE (Oct 14, 2020)

Quit altogether. 

Would you rather always hit green lights while driving but your car can only go max 30mph or hit all read lights but can go as fast as you want without getting a speeding ticket.


----------



## Roarbark (Oct 15, 2020)

Gotta go for green. Almost all my driving (if I drive) is city driving. 

Would you rather have AutoCAD crash once a day (with working backups) for the entire year, or crash ONLY ONCE in the year, but all the backups and drawings of the file you were in are corrupted and deleted when it happens.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 29, 2020)

Roarbark said:


> Gotta go for green. Almost all my driving (if I drive) is city driving.
> 
> Would you rather have AutoCAD crash once a day (with working backups) for the entire year, or crash ONLY ONCE in the year, but all the backups and drawings of the file you were in are corrupted and deleted when it happens.


Crash once every day. I don't use it so it can crash as often as it likes.

Would you rather experience deep passionate love and then be cheated on or only ever know love on a surface level.


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 29, 2020)

Deep.

Would you rather have your income tax be increased and not pay any sales tax or pay no income tax at all but pay a higher sales tax.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 30, 2020)

NikR_PE said:


> Deep.
> 
> Would you rather have your income tax be increased and not pay any sales tax or pay no income tax at all but pay a higher sales tax.


That doesn't even require one fraction of a second's thought: no income tax.

Would you rather lose your constitutional rights or participate in the overthrow of an oppressive government?


----------

